# Our well pump turns on and off several times when we flush the toilet/



## sleepyhead (May 5, 2010)

Hello,

    We have a well.  Our pump water tank is wellxtrol made by Amtrol model # wx203.  Our pump is a goulds jet pump made by AD Smith corp.

    When we flush the toilet the tank will go on and off several times with each flush.  I turned on the water and went to look at the gauge to see what was going on.  The normal state was around 42 lbs.  After a while of letting the water run ( I turned the water on low) the gauge eventually went down to 38 and then it quickly went down to 20.  When it went down to 20 the pump turned on.  The gauge went up to 40 and then the pump stopped.  Gauge goes back down to 20 again and the pump starts up and takes it to 40.  Apparently the pump isn't filling the tank up all the way all the time, and therefore the pump turns on and off.


----------



## Redwood (May 5, 2010)

Your pressure tank is waterlogged. Probably the bladder has gone bad.
Click Here to Read About How To Test It and Recharge It


----------



## handyguys (May 6, 2010)

yup, my thoughts exactly. We are assuming that this is a new occurrence. I saw this once and there was no tank at all!


----------



## sleepyhead (May 6, 2010)

Hello,

   Thanks for all your help so far and for this wonderful website.  The pump no longer turns on and off.  
    I am using a 20-40 lb switch.  I drained the water out of the pressure tank.  I charged the pressure tank to 18 psi.  I let the tank fill with water and the pump turned off at 32 psi instead of 40 psi.  I can live with 32 psi. and with the old piping it might be better to keep the lower pressure.  I was just wondering what would cause it to only charge to 32 psi.


----------



## Speedbump (May 7, 2010)

> I was just wondering what would cause it to only charge to 32 psi.



Either your gauge is bad or you messed with the pressure switch.  

Your tank is bad and needs to be replaced; not refilled with air.  The reason the pressure in the tank went up is that water is getting on top of the bladder.  By draining it (partially) and putting air in it, you have just made a temporary repair.  It will keep getting worse until you change it.

Well X Trol makes a great tank.  The WX 203 just wasn't one of their finest accomplishments.


----------



## Redwood (May 7, 2010)

Yep! I agree!

About time you showed up SpeedBump! 

You're in good hands now that he's here...


----------



## Speedbump (May 7, 2010)

Thanks Redwood.  I must be on a different schedule than some posters.  Half the time; when I get here, the problem is solved.

I need to send you a PM about your link.  It's very good!


----------



## sk8centilli (Mar 24, 2012)

I found this forum by way of a search engine looking to see why my well pump kept kicking on.

I'm bumping this old thread simply to say thanks for the suggestions and breathing a little extra life into my bladder.


----------

